# Hiya from ATL area



## DconBlueZ (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm tech director for an all-volunteer community theatre south of Atlanta, just joined up to see what I can learn and maybe even contribute sometime.

Right now I'm rebuilding (on a shoestring, of course) and updating a lot of old lighting and wiring, looking for sources for various parts, technical specs, etc.


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 10, 2009)

Glad to have you on board. You may want to try and search to see what sort of tips and trick you can find for various aspects of your update. There is a lot of great information in previous threads. If you have spicific questions, be sure to hit up the lighting forum and post them there. Just be aware that it is a policy of the site to not allow advice on safety matters such as rigging and electrical work. The stock reply is to seek a professional. Good luck with the update!

~Dave


----------



## Footer (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm up in Cobb County/Mableton/Marrietta area, glad to see more Atlanta people around here. Let me know if you need anything. I know of a place south of town that is dumping a lot of gear, old 6x9's and such.


----------

